# Batterie jamais à 100%



## benji51110 (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis novice sur Mac, j'ai fait l'acquisition la semaine dernière d'un MacBook Air 13". J'en suis vraiment satisfait mais un petit détail attire souvent mon attention.

Dans ma barre des menus, j'ai affiché l'icone de la batterie et sa capacité en pourcentage. Or, elle n'est que très rarement à 100%, même branché après de longues heures. Elle oscille entre 97% et 100%.

Je suis un peu inquiet car on sais que la batterie d'un portable se détériore, et si la mienne est de mauvaise conception je compte me retourner rapidement vers l'Apple Store.

Avez vous remarqué aussi ce phénomène ?

Au plaisir


----------



## Perc3val (20 Janvier 2011)

salut,

la batterie est sans doute mal étalonée.

pour la re-étaloner, il te suiffit de laisser ton mac se vider complètement (jusqu'a l'extinction totale). puis de lui refaire une charge complète.

par ce prossecus, ton mac corrigera l'étalonnage de ta batterie.

de plus tu peux voir le nombre de Charge/Decharge de ta batterie en cliquant sur la pomme puis : "à propos de ce mac > plus d'info" là une fenetre apparait avec une liste sur la gauche. dans matériel tu clic sur "alimentation" et tu regarde "comptage des cycles".

voilà.


----------



## benji51110 (20 Janvier 2011)

Ok merci pour ta réponse si rapide. J'ai effectué cette étalonnage ce matin justement, et la batterie vient d'atteindre 100% il y a quelque minutes.

Si ca résout mon problème c'est génial. Je suis vraiment Fan du mac 

Au plaisir.

EDIT : C'était effectivement la solution, depuis que j'ai fait ca ma batterie est a 100%. Encore merci.


----------



## JC484 (20 Janvier 2011)

bonsoir,
ptite question bete : si on decharge jusqu a extinction de l ecran, est ce que la memoire en patit? 
merci pour les infos sur la santé de la batterie


----------



## Perc3val (20 Janvier 2011)

Non la mémoire n'en pâtit pas car il y a une réserve d'energie et des sécurités.


----------



## CaBrAcHo (20 Janvier 2011)

Oui la batterie empathie si tu le fais systématiquement, pas une fois l'an, ne jamais attendre une décharge complète avant une recharge, recharges là des que tu peux.


----------



## Lefenmac (20 Janvier 2011)

CaBrAcHo a dit:


> Oui la mémoire empathie si tu le fais systématiquement, pas une fois l'an, ne jamais attendre une décharge complète avant une recharge, recharge là des que tu peux.



si elle empathie c'est que tu l'aimes bien


----------



## benji51110 (21 Janvier 2011)

J'ai lue sur ce Forum qu'il fallait 1x par mois partir d'une batterie à 100% puis la décharger jusqu'à extinction.

Sur les batteries, les avis divergent tout le temps :s


----------



## vladimir (21 Janvier 2011)

@Benji51110  Ta batterie a peut-être atteint 100% mais elle finira par baisser de nouveau et c'est tout à fait normal.   Lorsque ton MBA est sur secteur pendant une longue période, la batterie va progressivement se vider, par sécurité, de quelques pourcents.


----------



## benji51110 (21 Janvier 2011)

Ok ca marche. Par ce que la encore, depuis ce matin j'ai l'icone qui m'indique 99% mais dans détail "La batterie est rechargée".

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## BS0D (21 Janvier 2011)

benji51110 a dit:


> Ok ca marche. Par ce que la encore, depuis ce matin j'ai l'icone qui m'indique 99% mais dans détail "La batterie est rechargée".
> 
> Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


moi je viens de racheter une batterie sur macway.com voilà une semaine presque. elle est déjà à 93% alors qu'elle a que 4 cycles de charge, et que je l'ai étalonnée 2 fois. 

vive les batteries des mbp tiens...


----------



## benji51110 (21 Janvier 2011)

C'est pourtant réputer pour ca aussi ?!


----------



## David_b (21 Janvier 2011)

Perc3val a dit:


> Non la mémoire n'en pâtit pas car il y a une réserve d'energie et des sécurités.



Non, ce n'est pas bon du tout. On ne doit la vider à fond que pour la calibrer (1 fois par mois ou tous les 2mois, pas besoin de plus, voire moins souvent encore). Le reste du temps, on branche et on débranche sans se poser de questions, c'est moins de stress pour la batterie (et ça doit être indiqué dans la doc de apple si ma mémoire est bonne (ce qui est sujet à caution )

Sinon, vous focalisez pas sur le %: ça fluctue et ce n'est qu'un indicateur. Sinon, il faut parfois pas mal de cycles avant qu'une batterie atteigne les 100%.... ou pas.


----------



## benji51110 (21 Janvier 2011)

J'ai changé l'indicateur de pourcentage par l'indicateur de temps. Comme ca, ca ne m'intrigue plus ^^.


----------



## David_b (21 Janvier 2011)

benji51110 a dit:


> J'ai changé l'indicateur de pourcentage par l'indicateur de temps. Comme ca, ca ne m'intrigue plus ^^.


Je n'aurai qu'un mot: brillant


----------



## msinno (4 Février 2011)

Bonjou à tous, 

j'ai également un problème de batterie sur mon macbook air reçu hier. La batterie, que ce soit sur istat pro ou sur coconutbattery n'atteint jamais les 100% de santé (seulement 97% le premier jour d'utilisation). Elle n'a qu'un cycle de charge décharge. Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que mon macbook alu unibody qui a 2 ans lui à 97%. 

Est-ce que cela est également arrivé à d'autre utilisateur de Macbook Air? et si oui l'avez-vous renvoyé? 

merci d'avance, 

msinno


----------



## vladimir (4 Février 2011)

Il faut que tu décharges la batterie jusqu'à 60% environ et puis tu la recharges de nouveau. Là, si elle n'atteint pas les 100% y a un problème.


----------



## msinno (4 Février 2011)

merci vladimir. 

on parlait bien de la santé de la batterie et pas du niveau de charge?? 

je vais le vider à 60% et le brancher alors... on va voir ça

Edit : Parce que coconut battery me donne 4572 mAh en capacité de ma batterie et 4680 mAh capacité originale... c'est ennuyeux


----------



## Skywalk3r (4 Février 2011)

Salut, 

concernant la capacité de la batterie, je suis descendu également sur Coconut Battery vers les 97% dans les premiers jours / semaines. Puis je suis monté jusqu'a 102% et maintenant ca fluctue entre 99 et 101%.

Donc pas de panique. 

En revanche j'ai remarqué que la capacité de la batterie remonte plus facilement quand on recharge entre 60 et 100%.
Donc je pense qu'en effet il ne faut pas s'amuser à descendre complètement la batterie à chaque fois.

D'après ce que j'ai compris de la doc sur les batteries sur le site d'Apple, il faut utiliser l'appareil sur batterie quand on en a besoin et si on peut le mettre sur secteur il faut le faire sans se dire qu'il faut decharger la batterie avant de la recharger (ce qui était le cas il y a 10 ans quand les batterie était très sujettes à l'effet mémoire).
Il faut également éviter de le laisser brancher trop longtemps sans utiliser la batterie, l'utiliser une ou deux fois par mois sur batterie suffirait à l'entretenir.
Dans tous les cas vider la batterie même si elle possède quelques reserves de sécurité n'est pas une opération anodine et je dirais qu'une fois par mois c'est encore trop.
Il faut savoir aussi que ce type de batterie a plus de capacité entre 30 et 35°, donc si vous êtes dans un endroit un peu froid ca peut etre normal de voir des chiffres à la baisse par rapport à la normale.
Enfin théoriquement, une batterie doit avoir une capacité de 80% de sa capacité d'origine au bout de 1000 cycles de recharge (1000 recharges de 100% de la batterie, 1 cycle peut être fait de plusieurs recharges, ex: on recharge une fois quand elle atteint 40% et une autre fois quand elle a atteint 60%, on a bien fait 1 seul cycle de batterie).

Un lien vaut mieux qu'un long discours :
http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html


----------



## msinno (4 Février 2011)

merci Skywalk3r, je recharge la, j'étais arrivé à 60%... Et là, surprise, j'ai encore perdu 6mAh... tu me rassures en me disant que tu avais les 97% au début également... j'ai du mal a comprendre comment recharger à partir de 60% pourrait faire retrouver sa capacité originale... je croise les doigts


----------



## David_b (4 Février 2011)

msinno a dit:


> merci Skywalk3r, je recharge la, j'étais arrivé à 60%... Et là, surprise, j'ai encore perdu 6mAh... tu me rassures en me disant que tu avais les 97% au début également... j'ai du mal a comprendre comment recharger à partir de 60% pourrait faire retrouver sa capacité originale... je croise les doigts



Et si tu lisais mon post #13 ?


----------



## msinno (4 Février 2011)

j'avais bien lu ton post #13. Mais malheureusement tu ne précises pas si tu parles du pourcentage de charge (à côté de l'icône batterie en haut) ou du pourcentage de santé de la batterie...


----------



## David_b (4 Février 2011)

msinno a dit:


> j'avais bien lu ton post #13. Mais malheureusement tu ne précises pas si tu parles du pourcentage de charge (à côté de l'icône batterie en haut) ou du pourcentage de santé de la batterie...



C'est lié, l'un est le reflet de l'autre 

Sans être un scientifique, je crois avoir compris que la batterie est composé qui n'est pas 100% stable.


----------



## msinno (5 Février 2011)

l'un et l'autre sont lié, mais dans le sens où je l'entendais... ma batterie charge à 100% de sa capacité réduite... ce qui n'est pas 100% de sa capacité normale/initiale. Mais nous nous somme compris 

Cependant, mon problème apres le calibrage de la batterie n'a rien résolu, et sur les autres macs que j'ai ou que j'ai installé pour des proches, la batterie (lorsque le produit est neuf) était bien à 100%... ca me perturbe... je vais attendre un peu et si ça ne change pas j'appellerai Apple. Pas envie d'avoir un problème plus tard. 

merci de votre aide (si jamais vous voyez une autre solution je reste à votre écoute  )

msinno


----------



## polskioli (16 Février 2011)

Salut à tous,je suis nouveau sur le forum.
J'ai une petite question assez bête  
une fois le chargement du macbook air terminé, est ce que je peus continuer à l'utiliser sur secteur?est ce bon pour la batterie vu qu'on peut pas la retirer?
merci d'avance


----------



## vladimir (17 Février 2011)

Oui, c'est même ce qui est conseillé


----------



## polskioli (17 Février 2011)

ok  merci bcp


----------



## guidieri (4 Mars 2011)

En fait c'est tout le contraire les amis...  :

http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html

"[...]Pour bien entretenir une batterie au lithium-ion, il faut que les  électrons qu'elle contient soient mis en mouvement de temps à autre.  Apple déconseille de laisser un ordinateur portable branché en  permanence.[...]"


----------



## Rémi M (4 Mars 2011)

Comme toutes les batteries aujourd'hui, pour les garder en bonne santé il faut les utiliser régulièrement, mais ce n'est pas grave si on laisse brancher le secteur après la recharge complète


----------



## guidieri (4 Mars 2011)

Rémi M a dit:


> Comme toutes les batteries aujourd'hui, pour les garder en bonne santé il faut les utiliser régulièrement, mais ce n'est pas grave si on laisse brancher le secteur après la recharge complète



Pas grave mais déconseillé...


----------



## Rémi M (4 Mars 2011)

En permanence veut dire l'utiliser tout le temps sur le secteur par exemple l'utiliser comme une tour (ne jamais le débrancher), alors que là on parle juste de le laisser brancher par exemple 1h encore après le chargement complet de la batterie  

On s'est juste mal compris, je crois


----------



## surfman06 (5 Mars 2011)

@ guideri => Chacun fera ce que bon lui semble, perso j'ai un portable tout le temps connecté sur secteur et si un jour je décide d'en faire un usage nomade, je peux très bien lui mettre une nouvelle batterie toute neuve, si l'ancienne ne rends pas de bon service.....


----------



## Arcetnathon (8 Mars 2011)

Attention aux conseils du genre : " il faut décharger entièrement sa batterie" . En plus de ne servir a rien ça peux endommager irrémédiablement votre batterie.  La techno Lion n est pas sujet a l effet mémoire, et au contraire la batterie vieillit moins si vous la rechargez plus souvent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

J ajoute que recharger 5 fois 10% ne correspond pas a 5 cycles donc n'hésitez pas a recharger quand il faut


----------



## surfman06 (8 Mars 2011)

Apple dit comme même de le faire au moins une fois par mois le calibrage, donc en suivant leur conseil, tu peux rester sur secteur pas mal de temps, bref, je redis chacun fera comme bon lui semble, et le prix d'une batterie n'est pas si excessif en soi si l'on doit la changer. Je serai curieux de savoir la différence qu'il y aurai entre une personne qui fait une calibration et le reste du temps sur secteur, et l'autre qui utilise le portable sur batterie et la recharge disons en dessous ou dès 50%. Je n'ai jamais lu de rapports entre ces deux modes de fonctionnement ?


----------

